# Looking for a way to carry all my power tools and accessories around



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't have a solution because I've never had the need to carry 'a ton' power tools on to a job site at once.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

i carry my M12 impact and M12 drill in my veto lc-xl and do 90% of my work with them.

I carry an M12 bandsaw, M12 radio, M18 fuel drill, and M18 sawzall in the truck and grab them as needed.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Dewalt just came out with a modular mobile tool chest. Its a little pricey, but it looks pretty decent.

http://dewalt.com/tool-categories/hand-tools-storage-and-work-support-mobile-work-shop-storage.aspx


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Frankly not many of my job have required it but of late but I'm been thinking a lot about a large carpenters box. It doesn't lend itself to larger jobs but on service or one on one situations.

I've also seen this in action


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I carry my 18V drill around in its factory case. 12V and 4V tools are stored in a duffel bag. Bigger rechargeables like the Sawzall stay in the van until I need them. I don't have one of those big testosterone radios. The small Milwaukee radio is actually pretty good.

My Milwaukee tools haven't puked yet from being in a DeWalt bag but I'm sure it's gonna happen...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Sgtsirus said:


> I've got a 20v set of drill and impact for the bigger stuff and a 12v set for smaller jobs. Along with tons of drill/ driver attachments. I need a good way to carry this all around. Just wanted to get some input from you guys. Post pictures of your solutions please.


It all depends on the given job your working on,Many of the Impact drills you can hang from your tool belt some of the other stuff you Can just set up a tool bag large enough to carry around to wherever your working,.


----------

